# Bicycle Storage Door



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Maybe I was just not very observant, but I found out on our first trip that I had to remove the front tires of both bikes - and then they just BARELY fit (lengthwise) in the space inside the bicycle storage door. And I'm not sure if I could have fit a 3rd bike in there. (We have a 2007 29BHS)









Also, there is no apparent way to tie the bikes down so that they don't rattle around in there and tear up wall paper, etc. We saw a used, 2005 25RSS at the dealership when we ordered our trailer. The 25RSS had tie-down loops and a wide, black nylon strap. Was that left off mine? Is that a dealer installed option? Where can I find this creature and order it? (I haven't a clue as to what to type into Google for a search)

Has anyone else been a bit disappointed in the length of this space?









It's just another chore before leaving on a trip, and then after arriving, reassemble the bikes. Then you do it again when returning home. I thought this was going to be the end of the dis-assembly/assembly process. I did that before the Outback to get them in the rear of the Suburban (which had height issues!).

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Have a receiver welded to your Outback frame and use a bike rack....

Luckily, our 28BHS never had the option of a bike door. More hassle than they are worth.

Steve


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

My 06 21rs has small eye loops that we tie out bikes into. We can fit 2 adult bikes (with tires on them) and a child seat in the that area. The black straps are for holding the braces to the rear slide (on my unit). We love our "bike door" in fact it was one of the reasons we choose the Outback!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the same year and model as you do and no they didnt forget anything, its just not their. Its not very handy either. I have yet to use it for that reason. It would probally fit my 3 year old sons bike though. My thought is you could add tie downs on the bottom of the bed frame when its folded up to the wall, that may work. Check www.northerntool.com they have a big selection of hooks and tie down stuff in their trailer section. In the pic you have a suburban, you could always go to www.yakima.com and get a roof rack for bikes their. Hopefully you have light bikes, thats a big lift and you still have to remove the front tire. I thought about having a reciver welded to my bumper ( make sure its reinforced so it does not rip the bumper off ) to carry a bike rack. I trust this site to say do no put a rack on the bumper, IT WILL EVENTUALLY RIP IT OFF! To much bouncing and twisting. Good luck.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Several people have been surprised by the "bike door". It's not even wide enough to work well. We fit two kids bikes in there with tires on. We put one facing foward and the other going the reverse direction. My DD will stay inside the trailer to help guide them for me. From there, we load a bunch of other junk around the bikes to really use the storage area.


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We opted for the 28RSDS and are looking for a welder in our area to attach a bike rack (we have found many posts on this subject here.) Do you use Pontiac RV? We have 4 bikes and they recommended against the bike door for that reason. Have you thought of some sort of bike rack on top of you TV? We considered that b4 getting the truck.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Can you say "ROO"??


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I guess the 21rs must just have a bigger bike storage... I though they were all the same. We have 2 26inch bikes that fit very well, then we bungee them to the steel hooks in each corner of the floor.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

WE are able to get 3 bikes, not the 4 we need inside, but it is a tight fit. The only thing we didn't like it that it is a pain to take the mattress off everytime you want to add the bikes, so it was a one trip shot for us to do it. We instead have worked out another method to carry the bikes. We have used the bike door for carrying our generator when dry camping, but the best benefit of having it besides easy access to what is stored under the bunk is that it makes the bottom bunk a breeze to make! After then biggest kid is off to college, that may become a storage closet and the bottom bunk may be additional closet space.
Darlene


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

WE enjoy the bike access door.

We take two adult bikes and two child bikes (one for a 3 year old) with no issue.
The mattress is stored on the upper bunk and we use bungies attached to the tie down brackets in each corner. Tight fit but we have a system and it works thanks to Mrs Happycamper.









Jim


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

The "bike" door on our 21rs is a storage/doggie door for us. We use the space to transport our dog Sugar and store the mats and screen room.

So far we have only carried one bike with us, our 6 year old's. It fits nicely under the tonneau of the tv.

I am planning on adding a receiver to the rear of the camper to accept a bike rack.

All in good time.

Dan


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

The "bike door" was one of the big selling points on the Outback but after a couple week of trying to cram 4 bikes in there, it's not as great as I thought it would be. It would be nicer if the door opening was a little higher and wider. I also removed the piston thing off the bottom bunk and just put a piece of wood in there to hold the bunk up. That give me a little more room. It fits the kids bikes fine but the adult bikes are a different story.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

"Bike" Door?

Y'all keep your bikes in the kennel?????


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

3LEES said:


> The "bike" door on our 21rs is a storage/doggie door for us. We use the space to transport our dog Sugar


You don't mean you transport "sugar" in the trailer while towing it do you?







I know that can't be right. If you do transport the dog that way- doesn't it get a bit hot in there for her while you're travelling down the road???







Just wondering...


----------

